# Nandos Sauce



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have seen on here that a few of you liketo use nandos sauces such as peri peri

Just wondering how fattening these are.

Im thinking of having boiled potatoes and grilled chiken for my PWO meal after training and taking insulin.

Havingthis meal twice a day for 5 days a week is going to get boring

Just wondering whatamunt of fat there is as there cant really be any fat in the pwo meal

cheers


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I use this sauce on to be honest 5g =.3g crabs and .3g fat


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Not fattening what so ever. Infact it will aid fat loss as it contains birds eye chillies, which speed up metabolism.


Everyday is a a school day :thumb:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

don't worry too much about sauces lol, never really going to be that harmful


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

check salt intake too. nandos not too bad.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im not to bothered about sauces an to b honest dont even need to eat that clean, always been like that,

Just if im using insulin i want to be spot on,

maybe i should have posted this in the muscle research forum. .

Thanks for the replys though guy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I use all sorts of nandos sauces

medium

garlic

wild herb

BBQ

lovelly stuff


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Nandos rocks my world... think im gonna get one today now ha ha.


----------

